# MN6 vs M12



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

I am looking for info into which GM cars came with MN6 vs M12 6 speeds. I will reveal the reason for my question after I get a few answers. :cool 

I can't find a complete list anywhere on-line.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

NurkVinny said:


> I am looking for info into which GM cars came with MN6 vs M12 6 speeds. I will reveal the reason for my question after I get a few answers. :cool
> 
> I can't find a complete list anywhere on-line.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is not a comprehensive answer, but I know the 01-04 Corvette Z06 came with the M12 and the 97-04 C5 Coupes and Convertibles came with the MN6. Only difference between them is the gear ratios. :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The GTO and all C6's have the M12. The F-Bodies have the MN6. The MN6 was not rated to handle same HP as the M12, in addition to the gear ratio changes. I believe there were difference in the internals, but I'm not sure what.


----------

